# side work pricing



## McClary’s Electrical

You're not licensed to do the work. I hope you get caught and get locked up, and repeatedly sodomized in the butt


----------



## RePhase277

mcclary's electrical said:


> You're not licensed to do the work. I hope you get caught and get locked up, and repeatedly sodomized in the butt


Well, NY state has no licensing requirement for electrical work, but there is a law against ******. Go figure.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

InPhase277 said:


> Well, NY state has no licensing requirement for electrical work, but there is a law against ******. Go figure.


Haha, that's hilarious, but I'm sure he at least needs a business license and contractors license, and insurance.


----------



## hardworkingstiff

mcclary's electrical said:


> You're not licensed to do the work. I hope you get caught and get locked up, and repeatedly sodomized in the butt


Pissed of and kinky. :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## roc buell

Seriously guys?. Thanks for nothing


----------



## mdfriday

roc buell said:


> Seriously guys?. Thanks for nothing



You do realize that some of us may be your competition. We do this for a living, and you are on here asking for "side work pricing." It does not sit well with people that do this for a living....


----------



## Bulldog1

roc buell said:


> Seriously guys?. Thanks for nothing




Many of us are business owners. We compete against guys like you with no overhead. Price it at what you think it is worth.


----------



## RePhase277

roc buell said:


> Seriously guys?. Thanks for nothing


Seriously, you are the guy that legit contractors have to compete with and you want them to help you out? I mean we have to buy insurance, and licensing, and CEU's, and permits and pay taxes, and you want to just mosey on in and wing it.

But I don't hate you. I think we all have side jobbed it back in the day. You charge what your labor is to do the job + material + profit + overhead.


----------



## knowshorts

Most guys have done jobs before. With that being said, you need to realize how bad doing so, truly is. The most ethically thing to do is give the job to your boss who is a legitimate contractor. Have him split the profits with you. If you really want to be a contractor, then study and learn the business side of things. 

Chances are, you will be under priced. By not knowing how to run a business you are not only hurting the legitimate contractors that may supply you with employment, you are also hurting yourself. Legitimate contractors do "install receptical, new circuit, ceiling fan, exterior lighting ...mostly small stuff". Contractors employ electricians to do this work. When the employees start doing this work on their own, it is not only taking away from the contractors, it is taking away from your pay. When you grasp this, you will understand that it is not a good idea for the electrical industry as a whole. 

Will you be claiming this side income on your taxes? Probably not. And you want us to help to commit a federal crime? How much liability insurance do you carry? What do you think it's going to cost you if your side work accidentally kills a 3 year old girl? 

Just something to think about. You've been around here for a while. We will help you, but only if you are going to do it right.


----------



## Hairbone

roc buell said:


> Hey folks, I'm a younger electrician (4th yr) from upstate ny, recently I have come across some side work . About 3 or 4 jobs total. Most of which are small jobs ie.install receptical, new circuit, ceiling fan, exterior lighting ...mostly small stuff . My question is does anybody have a simple system or method for coming up with a number for customers for price.any tips or other advice would be helpful  thanks
> 
> Uriah.


It’s called learning the trade and the best way to do that is with experience. Many guys sell themselves short when they get started. All I do is estimate and the last thing I am going to do is give away my trade secrets:whistling2:


----------



## roc buell

I also do it for a living I'm no weekend warrior. These customers are people I know. The jobs are small very small like home owner wants to know why her breaker continues to trip. Because some hack that does not care and is only in it to get as much as they can from homeowner wires the whole kitchen and livingroom on one circuit just to avoid buying a new breaker for the panel. Not to mention would you send one of your guys out to change a switch location ?


----------



## stars13bars2

$45, $50, $50, $45, hey you don't have any overhead. that ought to be good beer money. assuming you will steal the materials anyway.


----------



## knowshorts

roc buell said:


> The jobs are small very small like home owner wants to know why her breaker continues to trip.


So why does it keep tripping? Do you own a megger? Most residential service and repair companies charge between $150-$225 per hour with a 2 hour minimum. This is not so they can get super rich. That is to pay you for all the un-billable hours you produce.

So go ahead, tell your lady friend that it's gonna cost $400 just to diagnose the problem. Then tell her, since you don't plan on paying taxes, that you will not accept payment, but you wish her to provide you with 10 handies.


----------



## roc buell

So what I'm hearing you say is I should tell the little old lady down the street who is living on her dead husbands pension that instead of paying me 100 dollars to do a job she should pay 300 dollars for some company to come and do the same work because I'm making a little competition for the big guys and I don't wanna make them upset wambulance


----------



## mdfriday

roc buell said:


> So what I'm hearing you say is I should tell the little old lady down the street who is living on her dead husbands pension that instead of paying me 100 dollars to do a job she should pay 300 dollars for some company to come and do the same work because I'm making a little competition for the big guys and I don't wanna make them upset wambulance


You are not creating competition. You would become a piss-ant that they will flick aside if/when necessary.

There are reasons for the cost disparity between a legitimate contractor and a side jober....make that matrix for yourself and see why they are more expensive that what you charge. In reality, if you charge $100, you would be making well more in profit than the legitimate contractor would be.

So who is the rip off?


----------



## Hairbone

roc buell said:


> So what I'm hearing you say is I should tell the little old lady down the street who is living on her dead husbands pension that instead of paying me 100 dollars to do a job she should pay 300 dollars for some company to come and do the same work because I'm making a little competition for the big guys and I don't wanna make them upset wambulance


 
One time I did a service call for a little old lady who was a little confused and charged a paltry $50 for the service call. Late that day her son called me and said I overcharged her for the service call and I just laughed into the phone. I told the son to pick someone with a larger add next time and it would have been $200 minimum.

You have answered your own question on what to charge. People will take advantage of you at cheap rates. Just look what the car mechanic charges and you have to bring your car to them….and most time those mechanics doing brakes are poorley trained:blink:


----------



## BBQ

roc buell said:


> So what I'm hearing you say is I should tell the little old lady down the street who is living on her dead husbands pension that instead of paying me 100 dollars to do a job she should pay 300 dollars for some company to come and do the same work because I'm making a little competition for the big guys and I don't wanna make them upset wambulance


Well you bring up some good points and you sure did give me a good laugh. :laughing:

But ...

Are you fully insured so if you happen to burn down the little old lady down the street who is living on her dead husbands pension home it can be rebuilt?

Will the work be inspected as the law requires?

Will you be around 11 months from now if something goes wrong with the work to repair it under warranty?


----------



## Magnettica

roc buell said:


> Seriously guys?. Thanks for nothing


Yes, seriously! 

Real electrical contractors that make up a large portion of this site are licensed and insured. That costs money. pricing jobs is how we recuperate that money. When someone like you goes around charging enough so you have beer money it pisses us all off. In the end, you'll get licensed and insured and you'll feel the same way. 

Do you agree?


----------



## knowshorts

roc buell said:


> So what I'm hearing you say is I should tell the little old lady down the street who is living on her dead husbands pension that instead of paying me 100 dollars to do a job she should pay 300 dollars for some company to come and do the same work because I'm making a little competition for the big guys and I don't wanna make them upset wambulance


If she can't budget her money and stash away some savings in case of an emergency, then how is that my problem? Not every little old widowed lady is broke. They may be frugal, but they may be loaded. Are you also doing CPA and CFP work on the side too?

To be honest you are not competing against the big boys, you are competing against the smaller companies. You know, the small business man (and Yrman's wife) who are the ones rebuilding this country. 

I gave you sound advice, give the job to your boss. You skirted that idea and are trying to come up with excuses. So who is the real whiner?

Cue 480's photo.


----------



## 480sparky

How to price side work:

$3.00 per hour plus materials.



roc buell said:


> So what I'm hearing you say is I should tell the little old lady down the street who is living on her dead husbands pension that instead of paying me 100 dollars to do a job she should pay 300 dollars for some company to come and do the same work because I'm making a little competition for the big guys and I don't wanna make them upset wambulance


Ever hear of _sentence structure_? You know, things like capitalization, sentences, punctuation?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

roc buell said:


> So what I'm hearing you say is I should tell the little old lady down the street who is living on her dead husbands pension that instead of paying me 100 dollars to do a job she should pay 300 dollars for some company to come and do the same work because I'm making a little competition for the big guys and I don't wanna make them upset wambulance


I never said that. **removed**


----------



## knowshorts

mcclary's electrical said:


> I never said that. **********


Kuddos for toning it down 3 notches for the newer guy.


----------



## Magnettica

roc buell said:


> So what I'm hearing you say is I should tell the little old lady down the street who is living on her dead husbands pension that instead of paying me 100 dollars to do a job she should pay 300 dollars for some company to come and do the same work because I'm making a little competition for the big guys and I don't wanna make them upset wambulance


If she can't afford to pay $300 then she's going to have to wait to have the work done. 

You don't negotiate your dinner bill when it comes to the table do you?


----------



## Wireman191

mcclary's electrical said:


> I never said that. *************


  For doing sidework?
I'm sure you never do any before you started out on your own.:whistling2:


----------



## sbrn33

Well it is not legal. So it could happen.


----------



## Wireman191

This is how I feel about sidework. The liability is not worth it to me.
Why do I want to go and do work for someone at half of what I would be making doing it for a contractor, Most people who ask are asking because they want it done dirt cheap. Not to mention they want you to cut corners.
I was amazed at all the calls I got from friends wanting to wire there garages, hot tubs, pools, redo lights. When it came down to it, just not worth it to me.:no:


----------



## Magnettica

Side jobs are like those idiots who sell pretzels outside after an NFL game. Eat one of those and get food poisoning and who are you going to run to? That guys long gone.


----------



## roc buell

First of all my apologies for. The poor sentance structure, I am attemptting to type this on my phone and have not quite figured the punctuatiion settings hyet, not to mention I have big thbumbs and little keys. But next time I feel like asking a legit question I will be sure to ask where I will get a mature answer. Don't get me wrong I appreciate all the passion you gentlemen have in scorning the new guy. However quit the waterworks and stop crying . There is no way I would give a little job to my boss when its so small. I'm going to continue doing side woork and don't give an f. When I'm building government housing and the money that comes out of my check is paying for the lazy crack heads to have a nicer apartment than mine withplasma screens and all. That's what I call unfair. Not some 26 yr old making a few extra bucks on the side. Rant over


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Wireman191 said:


> For doing sidework?
> I'm sure you never do any before you started out on your own.:whistling2:


Sidework, yes. Illegal sidework, no. I was state and local licensed, fully insured, while working for another company. Once I had more than I could stand, I quit my job.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

roc buell said:


> First of all my apologies for. The poor sentance structure, I am attemptting to type this on my phone and have not quite figured the punctuatiion settings hyet, not to mention I have big thbumbs and little keys. But next time I feel like asking a legit question I will be sure to ask where I will get a mature answer. Don't get me wrong I appreciate all the passion you gentlemen have in scorning the new guy. However quit the waterworks and stop crying . There is no way I would give a little job to my boss when its so small. I'm going to continue doing side woork and don't give an f. When I'm building government housing and the money that comes out of my check is paying for the lazy crack heads to have a nicer apartment than mine withplasma screens and all. That's what I call unfair. Not some 26 yr old making a few extra bucks on the side. Rant over


Just do it legal, or you're just as big of a scumbag as they are.


----------



## roc buell

And yes I will be there in 11 months when she has a question for me, I will prob take her dog out and eat some cookies she made for metoo.


----------



## BBQ

knowshorts said:


> Kuddos for toning it down 3 notches for the newer guy.



:laughing::laughing:


----------



## knowshorts

roc buell said:


> But next time I feel like asking a legit question I will be sure to ask where I will get a mature answer.


I think everyone has been pretty honest with you.



> Don't get me wrong I appreciate all the passion you gentlemen have in scorning the new guy.


You're right, we have passion. Passion for our businesses and what we have put into them. 



> However quit the waterworks and stop crying .


No one here is crying. We are not the one's who have to worry about losing everything.



> There is no way I would give a little job to my boss when its so small.


Then give it to someone who is legit.



> I'm going to continue doing side woork and don't give an f. When I'm building government housing and the money that comes out of my check is paying for the lazy crack heads to have a nicer apartment than mine withplasma screens and all. That's what I call unfair. Not some 26 yr old making a few extra bucks on the side. Rant over


At 26, you are definitely showing you're maturity. 

Print this thread out and stash it in your filing cabinet. In 10 years, if you're a contractor, pull it out and read it. You will definitely have a WTF was I thinking moment.


----------



## Magnettica

roc buell said:


> I'm going to continue doing side woork and don't give an f.





That's a great attitude to have when doing business. :no:

The good news is your boss will have the opportunity to fix your **** ups and make a ton of money that YOU THOUGHT she didn't have.


----------



## Roger123

roc buell said:


> But next time I feel like asking a legit question I will be sure to ask where I will get a mature answer.


Sir: what you did ask was not a "legit question."

Believe me when I say electrical material sometimes do burn, even new equipment no matter how small and how well installed. One incident without insurance and other coverage could effect you for the rest of your life, even installing a little switch. I seen it happen and if you want to take that chance then go ahead and gamble.


----------



## vinroc

New York State has 67 counties, and they all require an electrical license to do any type of electrical work. I am licensed in NYC.


----------



## 480sparky

If this is truly a little old lady, living on a scant pension, who simply cannot (and will never be able to) afford your work, let alone a true contractors price.................., try this:

*Do the job for free.*


----------



## webelec

It's kind of refreshing to see that you guys have to suffer this across the pond too.
Funny we call it "Private Work" here and the UK sparks get just as upset on our forums, when someone asks a similar question.


----------



## 480sparky

Now if you'll all excuse me, I need to make some extra money for buying Christmas presents.

I think I'll go to a doctors forum and ask how to price appendectomies I perform on the side. Or perhaps go to a pilot's forum and inquire how I should price flying jumbo jets in my spare time? Maybe I should just get a gun a pretend I'm an off-duty police officer doing side work as a security guard............ anyone know of a security guards' forum I can ask at?


----------



## Sparky J

I love the humor from Mcclary (glad I was not drinking or it would've come out my nose). That said legal side work yes illegal no especially in this day in age when people are so "sue happy". But about the OP who said give it to the boss. Before I my own company (yes I was also licensed and insured) I had people I knew who needed work one of whom was my father in law who needed a whole house renovation done. I was really busy at the time and told him to call my boss and get put on the schedule and told my boss about the job. My father in law called and called and I asked the boss a few times about the work every time he shrugged it off (that was sometimes the companies SOP yeah sad I know). I ended up doing the work weekends while working for the company weeks. And the sad thing is there were a few jobs and clients that I tried to give them, but they didn't want them so in the end I worked for them and most are still my clients to this day. Go figure.


----------



## oldtimer

480sparky said:


> How to price side work:
> 
> $3.00 per hour plus materials.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever hear of _sentence structure_? You know, things like capitalization, sentences, punctuation?


 480! you will now be accused of being a member of the Infamous
Grammar Police!

And, B T W, how many little old ladies have pulled the Poor Little Old Lady card?

Then laugh with their friends, after you have done the job for half price, or for free! :blink:


----------



## sbrn33

Sparky J said:


> I love the humor from Mcclary (glad I was not drinking or it would've come out my nose). That said legal side work yes illegal no especially in this day in age when people are so "sue happy". But about the OP who said give it to the boss. Before I my own company (yes I was also licensed and insured) I had people I knew who needed work one of whom was my father in law who needed a whole house renovation done. I was really busy at the time and told him to call my boss and get put on the schedule and told my boss about the job. My father in law called and called and I asked the boss a few times about the work every time he shrugged it off (that was sometimes the companies SOP yeah sad I know). I ended up doing the work weekends while working for the company weeks. And the sad thing is there were a few jobs and clients that I tried to give them, but they didn't want them so in the end I worked for them and most are still my clients to this day. Go figure.


 
This is because normally these guys want it done for free or at least for illegal alien wages. I do the same thing. you learn to sense the good eggs from the bad.


----------



## Cletis

*go*

I say go ahead. Here's how you do it. Lurk in the bushes in your old pickup and wait til you see a legit EC pull in driveways. When he leaves run up and tell them you'll do it for 50% less. That will get you foot in door and you'll get experience. When you make enough off 1st job or so, start buying some business cards with name, business. Be sure to change number every six months so they can't find you if something goes wrong. Buy 1 tool at a time until about 5 yrs later you can get a big truck, insurance, tons of tools, etc....Then go big!!


----------



## TheBrushMan007

That's a good one lol.:thumbsup:


Cletis said:


> I say go ahead. Here's how you do it. Lurk in the bushes in your old pickup and wait til you see a legit EC pull in driveways. When he leaves run up and tell them you'll do it for 50% less. That will get you foot in door and you'll get experience. When you make enough off 1st job or so, start buying some business cards with name, business. Be sure to change number every six months so they can't find you if something goes wrong. Buy 1 tool at a time until about 5 yrs later you can get a big truck, insurance, tons of tools, etc....Then go big!!


----------



## Hairbone

vinroc said:


> New York State has 67 counties, and they all require an electrical license to do any type of electrical work. I am licensed in NYC.


:no:


----------



## BuzzKill

InPhase277 said:


> Seriously, you are the guy that legit contractors have to compete with and you want them to help you out? I mean we have to buy insurance, and licensing, and CEU's, and permits and pay taxes, and you want to just mosey on in and wing it.


That says it all..damn the number of people I run into trying to negotiate pricing with me! Why do they do this? Because of two bit hacks like yourself that aren't legit and working for beer money. Like Mcclary said, get your license, insurance and business license FIRST before you go around stealing work from legit guys.


----------



## wildleg




----------



## Cletis

*HIm*



BuzzKill said:


> That says it all..damn the number of people I run into trying to negotiate pricing with me! Why do they do this? Because of two bit hacks like yourself that aren't legit and working for beer money. Like Mcclary said, get your license, insurance and business license FIRST before you go around stealing work from legit guys.


If you think about it, it's not Totally his fault. It's mostly the cheap ass HO's in my opinion.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

wildleg said:


>


 
Where do they take a bath?


----------



## BuzzKill

I think you're looking at it!


----------



## Magnettica

Where'd the OP go?


----------



## BuzzKill

Magnettica said:


> Where'd the OP go?


He's taking a bath!


----------



## JmanAllen

There really should be a rule about no pricing questions on here They never go well

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## roc buell

Wow entertaining. It is quite clear that some people have lost all sense of cool. This industry has sucked the human from some of you. I'm simply trying to make a couple extra bucks. These people I am doing work for called me first, I don't do any advertising its all word of mouth. I guess I'm just having a hard time agreeing with the whole give it to your boss idea, because its similar to a small town atmosphere. Where if suzy q wants her lawn mowed for 10 dollars and another neighbor sees it and wants the same, I'm not going to call a landscaping company in and give my work to them and then work for a fraction of the cost. Its more of a favor for a couple neighbors in the neighborhood where I grew up. The same neighbors that gave me candy on halloween when I was younger, and wiped my butt when I was a baby. I'm not here to charge them a fortune . They know that when they call me they are getting the best work they can get, from someone they can trust in their home while they aren't home. So guys before you go jumping down the new guys throat, just remember its not all about making huge money step back and take a breath , and please remember someone had to wipe your poopy butt one day.


----------



## ohiosparky99

Cletis said:


> I say go ahead. Here's how you do it. Lurk in the bushes in your old pickup and wait til you see a legit EC pull in driveways. When he leaves run up and tell them you'll do it for 50% less. That will get you foot in door and you'll get experience. When you make enough off 1st job or so, start buying some business cards with name, business. Be sure to change number every six months so they can't find you if something goes wrong. Buy 1 tool at a time until about 5 yrs later you can get a big truck, insurance, tons of tools, etc....Then go big!!


Lol, this thread is very entertaining to say the least


----------



## Wireman191

Look at the job, estimate how much time it will take you, come up with your own price.:thumbsup:
IMO I suggest not doing side jobs, especially as an apprentice. You are bringing a ton of responsibility on to yourself if there is a freak accident and they say you were the last person working on the electrical there. Hell it does not even have to be something you were working on.:blink:


----------



## tufts46argled

roc buell said:


> Wow entertaining. It is quite clear that some people have lost all sense of cool. This industry has sucked the human from some of you. I'm simply trying to make a couple extra bucks. These people I am doing work for called me first, I don't do any advertising its all word of mouth. I guess I'm just having a hard time agreeing with the whole give it to your boss idea, because its similar to a small town atmosphere. Where if suzy q wants her lawn mowed for 10 dollars and another neighbor sees it and wants the same, I'm not going to call a landscaping company in and give my work to them and then work for a fraction of the cost. Its more of a favor for a couple neighbors in the neighborhood where I grew up. The same neighbors that gave me candy on halloween when I was younger, and wiped my butt when I was a baby. I'm not here to charge them a fortune . They know that when they call me they are getting the best work they can get, from someone they can trust in their home while they aren't home. So guys before you go jumping down the new guys throat, just remember its not all about making huge money step back and take a breath , and please remember someone had to wipe your poopy butt one day.


Hey dumb ass you won't get sued for messing up a lawn, but you will if you burn their house down! It's called insurance! That's what being a legit company is all about! Lic., insurance, workers' comp. Do you even have a clue what it cost to run a real electrical contracting company?


----------



## sbrn33

Roc. Your fired. Good luck son


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

roc buell said:


> Wow entertaining. It is quite clear that some people have lost all sense of cool. This industry has sucked the human from some of you. I'm simply trying to make a couple extra bucks. These people I am doing work for called me first, I don't do any advertising its all word of mouth. I guess I'm just having a hard time agreeing with the whole give it to your boss idea, because its similar to a small town atmosphere. Where if suzy q wants her lawn mowed for 10 dollars and another neighbor sees it and wants the same, I'm not going to call a landscaping company in and give my work to them and then work for a fraction of the cost. Its more of a favor for a couple neighbors in the neighborhood where I grew up. The same neighbors that gave me candy on halloween when I was younger, and wiped my butt when I was a baby. I'm not here to charge them a fortune . They know that when they call me they are getting the best work they can get, from someone they can trust in their home while they aren't home. So guys before you go jumping down the new guys throat, just remember its not all about making huge money step back and take a breath , and please remember someone had to wipe your poopy butt one day.


 

Welcome to the forum dude:blink:


----------



## BuzzKill

> I'm simply trying to make a couple extra bucks.


Like we said, beer money.



> I'm not here to charge them a fortune


Yeah just undercut the guys making a living...BTW: "making a fortune" does not happen over night, it takes time,lots of it.


----------



## Speedy Petey

vinroc said:


> New York State has 67 counties, and they all require an electrical license to do any type of electrical work. I am licensed in NYC.


NOT at all true. Only some counties have licenses. Other than that it is only certain municipalities and cities. 

NYC/LI are in their own little crazy world.


----------



## electricmanscott

Who hasn't done sidework at some point?


----------



## B4T

Speedy Petey said:


> NYC/LI are in their own little crazy world.


The Board of Examining Electricians just love it that way.. but there is no bias because most are EC's..


----------



## Speedy Petey

Cletis said:


> If you think about it, it's not Totally his fault. It's mostly the cheap ass HO's in my opinion.


Much as I hate to admit it, this is very true. 
If they don't hire the OP who at least has the beginnings of a clue, they are going to hire harry handyman who has only enough clue to make it work and even less conscience. 

NYS is not like other most places (save for PA). There is NO statewide or even county common licensing, even for contractors.


----------



## ce2two

mcclary's electrical said:


> Haha, that's hilarious, but I'm sure he at least needs a business license and contractors license, and insurance.


Can say home owners permit :thumbup:


----------



## Speedy Petey

mcclary's electrical said:


> Haha, that's hilarious, but I'm sure he at least needs a business license and contractors license, and insurance.


Nope, not even any of that. Sad, huh?


----------



## 480sparky

mcclary's electrical said:


> Welcome to the forum dude:blink:



How about, "Welcome to the Big Dog's Porch."?


----------



## BuzzKill

Speedy Petey said:


> Nope, not even any of that. Sad, huh?


This is NY right? I find it odd they don't regulate all that for tax money.


----------



## Speedy Petey

BuzzKill said:


> This is NY right? I find it odd they don't regulate all that for tax money.


That would make sense wouldn't it. I get the impression that no one can agree on anything, and places like LI no one wants to lose out on the bounty  of contractor licensing $$, so no one reciprocates.

I am ALL FOR sawing NY off at Westchester County and letting NYC and LI float off on their own. Then the rest of normal NYS can get on with business. Without the city I bet NYS would have a statewide license within 10 years. I know I'd be at the top of the petition list calling for it.


----------



## BuzzKill

Speedy Petey said:


> That would make sense wouldn't it. I get the impression that no one can agree on anything, and places like LI no one wants to lose out on the bounty  of contractor licensing $$, so no one reciprocates.
> 
> I am ALL FOR sawing NY off at Westchester County and letting NYC and LI float off on their own. Then the rest of normal NYS can get on with business. Without the city I bet NYS would have a statewide license within 10 years. I know I'd be at the top of the petition list calling for it.


Sh*t, if you lose NYC, there goes your tax base! You'd get licenses in no time.


----------



## Speedy Petey

NYC thinks they are paying to keep everyone north of them alive. I think it is the other way around.


----------



## BuzzKill

Interesting..I'd like to see stats, but none the less, I'm sure you feel slighted as NYC'ers probably call you all ********.


----------



## NWsparky

I have to admit I have done some side work for my family back in the day of apprentice, but when one of my buddies got caught doing side work (not for family) and was kicked out of the apprenticeship, and unable to renew his electrical trainee card for three years I stopped even considering to help anyone but family. So for pricing I would price it for three years of wages, b/c you get caught you will need some savings! Also, it doesn't matter how small the job is, your contractor will take the work and just have you do it - worse case it keeps one of his guys busy for a day or so, but it is done on the up and up. The company I work for has 300+ employees and still does the 1 hour jobs if they come about.


----------



## Speedy Petey

BuzzKill said:


> Interesting..I'd like to see stats, but none the less, I'm sure you feel slighted as NYC'ers probably call you all ********.


It's funny. SO many in this area are actually from down there, yet folks from the city still think most of us are ********. 
I am a transplant myself so I am in the middle between townies and weekenders. 
I never did fit in down on LI though. :no:


----------



## Speedy Petey

roc buell said:


> Not to mention would you send one of your guys out to change a switch location ?


I forgot to reply to this. 
YES, I certainly would go out to do this, or less. And it wouldn't be $300 either.


----------



## roc buell

Serves me right for asking for advice.


----------



## cccp sparky

You gets the evil eye from many here.

But if the contractor here doing a resi works, decide he wants to take up govrt work and the utility works, he too will receive the evil eyes from a big contractors.


----------



## Speedy Petey

roc buell said:


> Serves me right for asking for advice.


This subject is never a good one on boards like this.
Stick around, I bet you come away learning something. :thumbsup:


----------



## tufts46argled

roc buell said:


> Serves me right for asking for advice.


You've got a lot of advice! You're not qualified to do electrical work on your own. Get your lic. insurance. Then start doing side work. That's what I and most on here did.


----------



## gold

So why would you rip off your friendly neighbors that gave you candy when you were a kid by doing illegal uninsured work in there home at a larger profit then a legitimate contractor?


----------



## roc buell

Now that I look back on the related threads I see its a bad subject to talk about. You are all welcome for the entertainment. Next time I will ask more skill and work related questions.


----------



## BuzzKill

yeah kinda like talking about God with Mcclary. lol


----------



## Cletis

*time*



roc buell said:


> Now that I look back on the related threads I see its a bad subject to talk about. You are all welcome for the entertainment. Next time I will ask more skill and work related questions.


Don't worry Roc. Just hang out here for a while and you'll eventually be highly respected sought out for your vast knowledge kind of like me.


----------



## crazymurph

roc buell said:


> Wow entertaining. It is quite clear that some people have lost all sense of cool. This industry has sucked the human from some of you. I'm simply trying to make a couple extra bucks. These people I am doing work for called me first, I don't do any advertising its all word of mouth. I guess I'm just having a hard time agreeing with the whole give it to your boss idea, because its similar to a small town atmosphere. Where if suzy q wants her lawn mowed for 10 dollars and another neighbor sees it and wants the same, I'm not going to call a landscaping company in and give my work to them and then work for a fraction of the cost. Its more of a favor for a couple neighbors in the neighborhood where I grew up. The same neighbors that gave me candy on halloween when I was younger, and wiped my butt when I was a baby. I'm not here to charge them a fortune . They know that when they call me they are getting the best work they can get, from someone they can trust in their home while they aren't home. So guys before you go jumping down the new guys throat, just remember its not all about making huge money step back and take a breath , and please remember someone had to wipe your poopy butt one day.


Then do the work for free


----------



## stuiec

crazymurph said:


> Then do the work for free


now murph, thats just craz....oh. nevermind.


----------



## 480sparky

What roc fails to realize is that someday, when he hangs out his own shingle, he'll be kicking himself in the áss for training all his current customers that dirt-cheap prices are the norm. 

When he must raise his prices due to his acquisition of expenses like liability insurance, a vehicle, licenses, bonds, advertising, tools, cell phone, web site, PPE, meters & test equipment, training, advertising, lawyer & accountant expenses, uncollectable ARs, bad checks, inspections, taxes, CEU classes, interest on loans, worker's comp., bank fees, OSHA & RRP compliance, etc. etc. etc. ad nauseum ad infinitum, maybe then he'll realize what he has done to cheapen the trade.

Then watch all his 'loyal' customers bail on him because he's "too expensive, and there's some kid down the street that will do it for 1/4th his price".


----------



## roc buell

crazymurph said:


> Then do the work for free


Nothing like kicking a dead horse eh murph ?


----------



## 480sparky

roc buell said:


> Nothing like kicking a dead horse eh murph ?



You're new here, so I'll let you in on a little secret.

We don't kick dead horses here. 

















































We _beat_ them instead.











.


----------



## backstay

If you're not carrying insurance and something happens to the house. The little old lady's insurance won't cover it. Then she will be homeless. That will do her a big favor. If your rational for doing the work is because you're cheaper, then anyone that will do it cheaper than you is saving them from being ripped off by you.


----------



## stuiec

480sparky said:


> You're new here, so I'll let you in on a little secret.
> 
> We don't kick dead horses here.
> We _beat_ them instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


And once they have had the goo thouroughly beat from them, and everyone has mucked through it for several pages, we scoop up the mess, fold up the carcass and put it away for a few months...until the next guy comes along and says, "so I'm looking at this side job........


----------



## macmikeman

roc buell said:


> Now that I look back on the related threads I see its a bad subject to talk about. You are all welcome for the entertainment. Next time I will ask more skill and work related questions.


Roc, I come home from hard work and you got 90 posts on this thread in one day. Don't change your questions , keep it up, this has put the fire back in the old boys.........


----------



## 480sparky

If you think it's expensive to hire a professional to do the job, wait until you hire an amateur.
.....................................................................................................-----Red Adair.

.


----------



## HARRY304E

roc buell said:


> Wow entertaining. It is quite clear that some people have lost all sense of cool. This industry has sucked the human from some of you. I'm simply trying to make a couple extra bucks. These people I am doing work for called me first, I don't do any advertising its all word of mouth. I guess I'm just having a hard time agreeing with the whole give it to your boss idea, because its similar to a small town atmosphere. Where if suzy q wants her lawn mowed for 10 dollars and another neighbor sees it and wants the same, I'm not going to call a landscaping company in and give my work to them and then work for a fraction of the cost. Its more of a favor for a couple neighbors in the neighborhood where I grew up. The same neighbors that gave me candy on halloween when I was younger, and wiped my butt when I was a baby. I'm not here to charge them a fortune . They know that when they call me they are getting the best work they can get, from someone they can trust in their home while they aren't home. So guys before you go jumping down the new guys throat, just remember its not all about making huge money step back and take a breath , and please remember someone had to wipe your poopy butt one day.


Wow that's great let us know when you move out of your mothers house..


Have you looked into the cost of buying a house to provide a secure place for your wife and kids to live in?

Those people who wipe your butt will never give their house but they will sell it to you for top dollar......"Really" the fact is you will never survive in the business with the way you think.

Electrical work is a professional trade not a hobby for a sap that lives with mom.

If you think that Electrical work is supposed to be a low paying dead end occupation then please leave the trade we really don't need guys that don't have any respect for themselves.

Have you seen the price of a work truck lately?

Welcome to the forum..:laughing:


----------



## Wireman191

stuiec said:


> until the next guy comes along and says, "so I'm looking at this side job........


 I remember my first side job thread, I was against doing it, created some ruckus still.:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

cccp sparky said:


> But if the contractor here doing a resi works, decide he wants to take up govrt work and the utility works, he too will receive the evil eyes from a big contractors.


Not the good ones. 

I've encouraged lots of small resi shops to jump into the same stuff I do. 




Roc: everybody's got to start somewhere, start out charging a lot though :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve




----------



## Teaspoon

roc buell said:


> I also do it for a living I'm no weekend warrior. These customers are people I know. The jobs are small very small like home owner wants to know why her breaker continues to trip. Because some hack that does not care and is only in it to get as much as they can from homeowner wires the whole kitchen and livingroom on one circuit just to avoid buying a new breaker for the panel. Not to mention would you send one of your guys out to change a switch location ?


If homeowners hire a cheap handyman or hack to do their work,They are probably getting what they paid for.Example whole kitchen on one circuit.

The sweet taste of cheap labor is now not so sweet.
They should hire a licensed ,Insured Electrician /contractor to fix these problems.


----------



## hardworkingstiff

BuzzKill said:


> yeah kinda like talking about God with Mcclary. lol


What's wrong with an intelligent discussion? Just because he doesn't believe with the same passion and basis as those that do believe does not make him wrong (nor does it make him right).


----------



## Bulldog1

BuzzKill said:


> yeah kinda like talking about God with Mcclary. lol



He has to believe in God.....because he believes in Hell. :blink:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Bulldog1 said:


> He has to believe in God.....because he believes in Hell. :blink:


 
No, it's just as fake as the rest of it. I just use it to tell people like you where to go.


----------



## Bkessler

mcclary's electrical said:


> No, it's just as fake as the rest of it. I just use it to tell people like you where to go.


http://www.hell2u.com/content/short-history-hell-mi

I wired a small ranch on a lake in Hell about 16 years ago.


----------



## Bulldog1

mcclary's electrical said:


> No, it's just as fake as the rest of it. I just use it to tell people like you where to go.




People like me?  I hope you wake up one day beside rewire in prison as his bitch.......


You are comparing me to the guy you said you hope he burns in hell? 

I know just where you can go.........tell rewire hey when you get there.


----------



## HARRY304E

mcclary's electrical said:


> No, it's just as fake as the rest of it. I just use it to tell people like you where to go.


A good example of HELL is being born and having to live in a place like North Korea.


----------



## Speedy Petey

HARRY304E said:


> A good example of HELL is being born and having to live in a place like North Korea.


Or having to read threads like this.


----------

